# CQ WW DX 2014

## R7CA

-  CQ      CQ WW SSB Contest.               ,        . 
        CQ Organize Committe:
https://secure.avaaz.org/en/petition...tions/?nHBgxib

                   ,   .

   .

----------

LEONID2, R4FA, R9PS, RT2Y, RN3ANT

----------


## RT2Y

> ..


  .     .

----------


## RT2Y

> ?


   ,   ,  .  ...

----------


## RT2Y

- http://vk.com/club34866935

----------

UA6XDX

----------


## Serg

,     2-3    ,      .

 ,   ,       -  . ,  ,  ,         ...

----------


## R7CA

> . , ,



            ,    ..
      SoapBox.      ,  .

----------


## Jose

> *  CQ                                        *


    .    .

----------


## filtr

.  :Crazy: 
 .
   ,       920   ,       -  .
     ,    .
" - -  - "

----------


## filtr

> http://f-picture.net/lfp/s020.radika...g%E2%8  0%8E/htm


      . :Crazy:  
"........    "
       - . 
  ,     .
   ,          ,     .

----------


## Serg

> -  CEPT,                 .


 ...  ,        ...     .        ...

  ARRL        .

----------

Gene58, R7CA

----------


## UA6LGO

> ...


   .  ,          ,  . ..            -      CEPT.    ,   ,   .

----------


## Serg

> CQ WW


,    ,     ,    ,  "":

http://s020.radikal.ru/i714/1410/2d/e2be7e8a1df9.jpg

----------


## EU1TX

. http://vz.ru/news/2014/10/21/711492.html
   ,    !

----------

UY2ZA, vlape

----------


## UA3GR

> ,         ,  ,   .  ,  ,        ,  ,  01.01.2015.    -   ?   -      .         .     ,    ,     .   ?   ?           ?     ?


    .      ,      ""     .    "".       .

----------

UY2ZA

----------


## RT2Y

!
 ,      . : - "    !  -   ".
 CQ ,    .  ,      .   ,  -      -   ,       .......

----------


## uu0jr

> ,  -      -   ,       .......


   - .        .  - ,   .    ?

----------


## filtr

> ....  ......


   "    " , ""  ""   .





> : , ...   "  ()"   "  ()"?


  :Wink:

----------

UA3GR

----------


## filtr

-  :Wink:

----------


## filtr

> -    .


      ,  ,    ,       ::bad::

----------

UR5LAM, uu0jr, UX5PS, UY2ZA, vlape

----------


## RT2Y

> 


  ,   ?

----------


## uu0jr

> ,    ,    .
>       ,


      .    .        ,         .
    ,    ,  .      ,          . 
              .      . ...    ' ' ?     , 
   .

----------


## filtr

> 


      ?




> .


          ,       ,        ,       .

----------

UY2ZA

----------


## filtr

> - . SSB


    SSB ,      ?    ,  .

----------


## RX1AG

> ,   ,  .


   ?       .      ...       .    ,   .       . 
--------------------------------------------------------------------
     .    ...
  "    ,           01  2015".
  ...     ? ...  01      R7/UU1xx.
---------------------------------------------------------
 -   .   -.

----------


## uu0jr

> ,


 




> ,  .


    80  160 ,        .

----------


## DL8RCB

> -  .


   :

                                     !                    "CQ"         ,   .        .     , ,  ,         .      ,      ,    ,                .                 . ,           .   ,    ,    H spirit. ,     ,      IARU     .   IARU-R1    -  .        ARRL  ..             .              ,         - ARRL -  ,   ,  .  ,         ,      .       ,            ,         .                    CQ,       ..     ,   , -    ,         .        !                  .                                Avaaz http://www.avaaz.org/en/petition/CQ_...tions/?tsYgxib  (TNX RW3AH).                ,  .      ,   ,             .--   RA5DU




--

----------

RT2Y

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## R0SBD

> ARRL.
>    RA -   ,  UU -  .
>   .
>   -  .
>    !


 ,      ,     ,     ..(hi)

----------


## RW3PF

> ,     ,     ,       .     " " ",   . ,    ,     ,   ???


   ,         4 ?  ?   !

----------

DL8RCB, R3EC , rw3dy

----------


## RW3PF

> "" ,   ""?         ...   ,  .        .


......   "",           ....      ,    .       "....       !"   -  ." .- ."

----------


## rw3dy

> .  ?...


 ,  .   .

  -   .    ?

----------

DL5XJ

----------


## RX1AG

,     ""  ... ,    -         ,     ""    ,       .   ,  "   "...  ,         .
--------------------------------------------------------------
  ,  ,      - ...  4         .     ?...    , . ,    "      ..."

----------


## HFuser

> 4         .


       .     -  1    ,        IP   .
P.S. "   , !" ()
P.P.S.    ,    . , .

----------


## RW3QM

> 4         .     ?


        .
   ,            .
        .         .

----------

> 4


  :Shocked: ,   3      .     ,         :Embarassed: .

----------


## K6VHF

10- ,   .     FT-857  J-pole .
    - 60 .  148   55   26 .
 RN0C  UA0IDZ.    +25,  .
    10-        4L. 
       6-  ,    2-  -  ))
           . 
   ZD8, S0S  . ZK3E  E51     ,   
         ))      !
    DXCC   /mobile.

----------


## K6VHF

. 
     14,15  20.   16, 17, 21  .                  10-.  -.      , , ,   .          .         ,   17  18 .  19-,   ,    .       ,                    +20

----------

